# Identify this shower valve?



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Does any one know if, and from whom you can get parts for this "Standard" shower valve? I need stem parts......


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

ummmm no idea, but thanks for the pic.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Remove the stems and take them down to your local "Standard" dealer.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Pull the stem and take pictures of laying beside a rule. If it is not available one could be made, but could be kinda expensive but well worth it.

If they don't want to repair the needle shower depending on the price I would consider purchasing it.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Associated Plum said:


> Pull the stem and take pictures of laying beside a rule. If it is not available one could be made, but could be kinda expensive but well worth it.
> 
> If they don't want to repair the needle shower depending on the price I would consider purchasing it.


_*Who would you contact to have the stems duplicated?*_
It's a cool set-up with the copper tubes serving as body sprays, Wish I knew the mfg. year, I'm thinking 20's/30's. The house was built in 1840 as a Greek Revival and in 1885 it was "Victorianized" as you see here:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> _*Who would you contact to have the stems duplicated?*_


Try New York Replacement Parts...

http://www.nyrpcorp.com/

In addition to stocking many obsolete parts they have an on-site machine shop that could duplicate parts, if necessary!

For a price of course...


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm lost as well :detective: I would also recommend to try out the Faucet shoppe

http://thefaucetshop.com/


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

That's an amazing looking house.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Try New York Replacement Parts...
> 
> http://www.nyrpcorp.com/
> 
> ...


They do a great job but they need original I think

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

The shower is probably 1880's, but the tile look more modern.

You might try where you would normally buy your stems or a local machine shop. Alfano, Dinapoli, M-One, PlumbMaster are a few you could also try.

They will need the original stem.

Some of us may actually have the stem, but we need a picture of it with dimensions.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I will say this much, if they decide to replace the whole thing, keep that shower system. I know down here they go for a pretty penny.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> I will say this much, if they decide to replace the whole thing, keep that shower system. I know down here they go for a pretty penny.


 
I get first dibs on it.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Associated Plum said:


> I get first dibs on it.


Not if American pickers get to it first


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think he will part with it at any cost... He's one of those type people who are into turn of the century stuff. Disney will be filming at this house next week, I forgot to ask what film though.
I did get the stems working better by just cleaning & greasing them up, so hopefully they will last another 100 yrs.:thumbsup:


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> I don't think he will part with it at any cost...


I don't blame him, but it would look good in my 1895 Queen Anne.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

http://deabath.com/index.html


.. old stuff.



Ohh, sorry... a few months back, they had one of those showers on there with a writeup on it, year etc... they must have removed it from the site!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbergeek said:


> Does any one know if, and from whom you can get parts for this "Standard" shower valve? I need stem parts......


Geek...

Kinda reminds me of one of the shower setups at the Fordyce Bath House in Hot Springs, Arkansas.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I love those old showers and fixtures in general. About a year ago I thought I was going to get one. We went to remove the fixtures from a bathroom being re-modeled. I knew their was a rib cage shower there because we had done service work in that house and I was going to see if I could get my hands on it somehow. By the time we got there the laborers had already cut the shower out with a sawzall for the scrap. 

It was really cool looking. The nickle wasn't bad considering the age and compared to the one in this thread it had a lot of finish left. It was also made by JL Mott which means a lot to some people. The whole thing was a lot prettier in it's layout then the one pictured here, it was probably newer too. This shower stall it was in was actually round. They must have installed the shower then built the wall around it.

That thing probably would have sold for ten grand in a heartbeat, maybe almost twice that if you found the right buyer.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Thats nuts. On that website posted it sold for 19 000 dollars! http://deabath.com/Original/Or_faucet/or_faucet.html


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

red_devil said:


> Thats nuts. On that website posted it sold for 19 000 dollars! http://deabath.com/Original/Or_faucet/or_faucet.html


19k was if you want it restored, as is was 8200. I imagine polishing out the pits, nickle coating it and not filling in all those needle holes in the process is labor intensive. Replacement stems are probably a pretty penny as well.

This is the one they cut up, asking $7900. It was in about the same shape minus the bent part and missing button. That's actually the cheapest I've seen one of these go for by a couple thousand. It still pissed me off they cut up an irreplaceable piece of history worth thousands for a few bucks at the scrap yard.
http://newyorksalvage.net/pages/JLMottRibcageshower.htm


----------



## Atlantic (Apr 19, 2011)

That house looks like something out of a movie. That faucet looks like something that needs to be replaced ASAP.


----------

